# Calling the Detroit Crew!!



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Detroit Crew,

I will be hosting an Oliva event at Cigar Factory Outlet in Troy, MI on Thursday July 24th from 4pm - 7pm. This will be the week after the IPCPR and CFO will be stocked up on all the Oliva's that you can smoke!!! :chk:ss So stop by, sit down, and have an Oliva with what I'm sure will be, like always, great company. :cb


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

This is in the same town I'm going for vacation so I'm going to give it my all to make it. Can I have a address? :ss


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Mikhail said:


> This is in the same town I'm going for vacation so I'm going to give it my all to make it. Can I have a address? :ss


Cigar Factory Outlet

Since that is my 'home' B&M, I will do what ever I can to make it there. Hope to see you there Ian.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Mikhail said:


> This is in the same town I'm going for vacation so I'm going to give it my all to make it. Can I have a address? :ss


16mile *big beaver* and I75 basically mate...I'll show ya.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

*Oliva Cigar Event This Thursday 4-7pm!!!* 
*Stop by The Cigar Factory Outlet this Thursday and meet Ian from one of the hottest cigar companies in the business...Oliva!!*
**FREE OLIVA CIGAR JUST FOR STOPPING BY!*
**BUY 3 GET 1 FREE ON ALL OLIVA!*
**GREAT DEALS ON BOXES AND TONS OF GIVEAWAYS!*
SO STOP BY THIS THURSDAY FROM 4-7...RELAX AND ENJOY SOME GREAT OLIVA CIGARS!!!


----------

